# $135,000 Flats Boat?



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Now thats what I call doing more with more. Thats a bargain!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Its got a Toilet....In a flats boat...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

speechless   :-?
       -'tide
p.s. gonna be a long thread...........


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

heck you can get two Chittum Skiffs for that much... ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

WTF?

At that price even the best guides would take a decade before they started showing a profit. Sorry I don't care how nice it is, it's not a boat for the working class in which it's aimed for.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

its a cool boat but dang! i just dont see 130k worth of boat there MAYBE 50k if you take into account all the electronical bs (yeah i said electronical what?) in the features listing but c'mon composites arent that expensive  and i dont want all that extra electrical crap on my boat itll just short out eventually anyways... and whats the going rate for a 90 honda anyway?? 8k MAYBE 9k add that to about 15k worth of composites for the hull and about 10k worth of the aformentioned electronical bs, 2 pushpoles, 2k, a crapper, 600, and why do i need a defib again??, and why do i want to talk to all the other guys on the boat the best part of the ride out is that aside from the wind its QUIET you just sit and enjoy the ride right?, and dude for real? a portable bambalance? in a fancy case? WHY? whatever happened to a box a bandaids and a tube of neo in a zip lock?? 

wonder if theyd sell me a stripped down bare bones hull i could strap a 90 etec too? - bet it would FLY


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

> Its got a Toilet....In a flats boat...


Dude you don't want someone whipping around the corner deep in the solitary backcountry to find out what you're really compensating for with your huge 25 ft $135,000 flats boat.


----------



## jdd1091 (Dec 28, 2009)

> *$134,900 *


 [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif] [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]

No wait

[smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

> > Its got a Toilet....In a flats boat...
> 
> 
> Dude you don't want someone whipping around the corner deep in the solitary backcountry to find out what you're really compensating for with your huge 25 ft $135,000 flats boat.


rotflmfao so true


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm sorry, but 25ft is just to long! I've kayaked alot and have often discovered that longer ISN'T better. As they said in the video it will glide well, same with any boat that is thin and long. However they fail to mention the fact that the turning radius suffers. I can tell you that a 17ft kayak can be tight in some places in the glades, but a 25 foot boat would be impossible! The disign seems nice and it be great for more of a cruiser that CAN fish flats well. Maybe in the keys it would be great, or the carribean, where there is more open water. I don't see it in other part of Florida or other states where the navigation gets tight.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

F that boat/price


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> I'm sorry, but 25ft is just to long! I've kayaked alot and have often discovered that longer ISN'T better. As they said in the video it will glide well, same with any boat that is thin and long. However they fail to mention the fact that the turning radius suffers. I can tell you that a 17ft kayak can be tight in some places in the glades, but a 25 foot boat would be impossible! The disign seems nice and it be great for more of a cruiser that CAN fish flats well. Maybe in the keys it would be great, or the carribean, where there is more open water. I don't see it in other part of Florida or other states where the navigation gets tight.


Actually it turns very well! I just watched their poling video and was suprised. I like it, don't think it's really a flats boat and more of a shallow water bay boat, and dislike the price. What would I do with 135,000? Buy a sports car, that's what


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

> > Its got a Toilet....In a flats boat...
> 
> 
> Dude you don't want someone whipping around the corner deep in the solitary backcountry to find out what you're really compensating for with your huge 25 ft $135,000 flats boat.


I wasnt saying it like i liked the feature lol , I just thought it was funny to have a toilet in a flats boat.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

$300 pliers
$500 coolers
$135,000 25' flats boat

sounds about right....


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> heck you can get two Chittum Skiffs for that much...  ;D


1... shipped to Australia all the options and a 115HO  150k



Look at other boats in the 25ft class and cost. Now add in the fact that that it's design is so that it can be POLLED! Here in west central that gives some guides the advantage. They can no charter out a group of people, poll up to a shallow mangrove edge or oyster bar and chunk live bait. Combine that with the building history of the designer and you get quality and durability. I think the price is pretty close.


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

IMO, its super ugly too.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Somebody has to pay for their "pipe Dreams" LOL


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Someone will buy one.. Theres an a$$hole for every seat.. For that money i could buy 31 jupiter.. Cmon seriously?! Thats a whole lot more boat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You guys are missing the point. They have created something very special, something that has not been done before. This is the first flats boat in the world that you could take out a mortgage and have the interest deductible as with a second house. And if you are really creative, you could depreciate the cost of this craft and over the course of 20 years be money ahead.

I wish them well.


----------



## Csmith (Sep 28, 2009)

You can't get it if you don't ask. ;D

I though it was a typo on the initial website. $13,500 sounds a little better.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

To be honest this isn't too much more than a Gause would cost you. A well built 25' boat is always going to cost you 100k+. This is obviously being marketed to a certain group of people...those that this would be their 2nd or 3rd skiff.

Anyone that fishes any tight and shallow areas knows that you wouldn't want 5 or 6 people in that small of an area anyway...just isn't enough water for everyone to fish in.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

No gonna lie, dont see the point of getting a flats boat that big, just get a bay boat!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

regarding the ballast system>>>it just goes against all logic to pump water into a boat other than in a live well---i wonder if it is for a hot tub :
just scares me ---sounds to much like a sub


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ballast systems come in handy in order to make a boat ride better in a chop.
The extra weight provided allows the hull to tromp down the waves
and cut through them, instead of being tossed around and thumping.
It's how you make a boat comfortable, make it big, make it heavy.
Lots of extra's included in the cost, together with the high tech construction materials and electronics.
Not a hull I'd be buying, but there is a market for extreme hulls.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

does it perform better than a Copperhead? I keed, I keed! ;D


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> does it perform better than a Copperhead? I keed, I keed! ;D


can't crap in a copperhead AND flush when you're done! lol


----------



## chris_rosende (Dec 13, 2010)

Why do you guys care about how much this guy wants for his boat? Dont buy one if you can't afford it? I think crapping on a guy's dream is pretty messed up. Imagine you dump all your heart and soul into something like this and a bunch of guys in a forum that you thought you were going to get a positive response from laugh at you for it.... Whatever happened to being happy for someone? He has a pretty sick product and he want 135k for it. If you don't want to spend that, look elsewhere.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> > does it perform better than a Copperhead? I keed, I keed! ;D
> 
> 
> can't crap in a copperhead AND flush when you're done! lol


If ya buy one, and your buddy says your boat is full of crap! It's not an insult! lol

If ya' buy one... don't take it to one of those big boat meetings. Your boat will be the only one with a long line of people waiting to come aboard!

If ya' buy one... you'll be the only guy at the dock complaining about the price glade air freshener!

If ya' buy one...you'll be the only boatman who's not afraid to eat 20 crystal burgers the night before a big fishing trip!

OK OK..enough is enough!

You guys did hear that this skiff is ALL epoxy right! The only other production boat I know of to use EPOXY is Momentum. That's some top notch glass'n. I can hear the sales pitch now, "Well..those other guy infuse...but we infuse with EPOXY!"

I can't wait to see one in person. Specially since Timm Smith was involved in the design. I'm not hurt by the price...Since it's 25 foot. It was out of my league from the start!


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I think i'll stick with the time honored tradition of the aqua deuce and keep my 135K.


----------



## earltobberson (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW!!!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> $300 pliers
> $500 coolers
> $135,000 25' flats boat
> 
> sounds about right....


Well said


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

hey man, look at that boat. it's full of crap! ;D


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

soooooooooooo---is it tippy?


----------



## Baily (Mar 29, 2010)

$135,ooo that's going to be a tough sell IMO


You could buy a new 24' Yellow Fin Bay Boat and a new F250 King Ranch to pull it. Or a truck and a Lake and bay 20' and have a bag of money left over for fuel.
But hey,that's just me.

I still wish them the best of luck.


----------



## devinmurray99 (Jan 7, 2010)

It is seriously great to see skilled entrepreneurs hard at work in my own back yard here in Brevard County.  After watching the videos, I think the innovation and creativity behind this boat is something very unique and should be appreciated for that alone.  

Those offended by the price probably don't understand basic economics and economies of scale.  Bottom line: if you only make a handful of extremely high qualiy units, the cost (and therefore price) will be higher. If buyers see the value (albeit you don't) and are willing to pay, they will.  This is the case with a $330k car (i.e.The Bentley) and a $58M airplane (i.e. The Gulfstream G650.)  Yes a $500 cooler is a similar argument, the difference is most members here have actually had $500 in their hands but very few have/will ever see $135k+.

It is highly unlikely that I will ever be able to afford these very high-end luxury items. However this does not mean I will be unable to appreciate them for what they are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

> Why do you guys care about how much this guy wants for his boat?  Dont buy one if you can't afford it?  I think crapping on a guy's dream is pretty messed up. Imagine you dump all your heart and soul into something like this and a bunch of guys in a forum that you thought you were going to get a positive response from laugh at you for it.... Whatever happened to being happy for someone?  He has a pretty sick product and he want 135k for it.  If you don't want to spend that, look elsewhere.



























THIS IS A FORUM!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's call it what it is, sticker shock!  I was guessing that it was going to be close to $85-$95K based on market conditions. However upon closer inspection of their standard package, the base model is more fully loaded than many skiffs all "pimped" out. 

I have watched every video on their site (guerrilla marketing worked.. LOL) I am very impressed with their innovation but a little skeptical of the execution. Only way to "sell" me on the full package is a wet test. ;D

If I remember correctly Intrepid 20' flats boat was close to $100K 15 years ago.

I wish them much luck, truly some seriously innovative ideas. 

Cheers


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like I'm gonna need a bigger garage.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a brief discussion with a boatbuilder over the weekend, and he explained to me just how much $$ it takes to design and build a plug and mold. 

If the guy is looking for a very limited production with this boat, he's got to make that immense investment up with just a few boats. 

If it were a hewes or pathfinder and they'd make hundreds of boats a year out of that mold, they could obviously recoup that cost on a larger scale. 

So, as crazy as it sounds, for a limited production boat aimed at the right target audience, with the right features, it might be a winning proposition. 

Then again, there have been a lot of molds on the market the last few years from builders who's ideas didn't sell. 

Wish the guy the best of luck

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Why do you guys care about how much this guy wants for his boat? Dont buy one if you can't afford it? I think crapping on a guy's dream is pretty messed up. Imagine you dump all your heart and soul into something like this and a bunch of guys in a forum that you thought you were going to get a positive response from laugh at you for it.... Whatever happened to being happy for someone? He has a pretty sick product and he want 135k for it. If you don't want to spend that, look elsewhere.


It's not personal, it's business! No one is going to buy your product just cause you tried really really hard, or did it half assed, they will buy the product because it offers the best value, or meets a special need that can't be done otherwise. Personally, I think it's a cool boat, but doesn't meet those requirements.

My next issue is this boat is not a high dollar skiff made for personal use like a hells bay, it's a boat designed primarily for guiding in shallow water. Well a skinny water trip doesn't bring as much as an offshore trip because the overhead is usually much less. So if you are looking up a guide for an area and the typical going rate is $400 for a day trip and one guy needs to charge $600 to cover his overhead.....well you get the picture.....

Broken down further the loan on 135k, assuming a 6% interest rate at 10 years, would be somewhere in the relm of $1700 a month. this doesn't include fuel, dockage, maintenance, insurance.......

On the other hand a decent boat that costs say $50,000 would be under $700 a month that's about $1000 less overhead to deal with. All the gadgets and tiolets in the world won't help you when you are struggling to cover your bases.


----------



## chris_rosende (Dec 13, 2010)

> > Why do you guys care about how much this guy wants for his boat?  Dont buy one if you can't afford it?  I think crapping on a guy's dream is pretty messed up. Imagine you dump all your heart and soul into something like this and a bunch of guys in a forum that you thought you were going to get a positive response from laugh at you for it.... Whatever happened to being happy for someone?  He has a pretty sick product and he want 135k for it.  If you don't want to spend that, look elsewhere.
> 
> 
> It's not personal, it's business! No one is going to buy your product just cause you tried really really hard, or did it half assed, they will buy the product because it offers the best value, or meets a special need that can't be done otherwise. Personally, I think it's a cool boat, but doesn't meet those requirements.
> ...


Okay...  I am sure everyone here is responding to the price of this boat on a business level and not personal. :  I really don't care either way... Maybe we all secretly were hoping this boat would be 12k so that we could have one parked in our driveways right now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

> > > Why do you guys care about how much this guy wants for his boat?  Dont buy one if you can't afford it?  I think crapping on a guy's dream is pretty messed up. Imagine you dump all your heart and soul into something like this and a bunch of guys in a forum that you thought you were going to get a positive response from laugh at you for it.... Whatever happened to being happy for someone?  He has a pretty sick product and he want 135k for it.  If you don't want to spend that, look elsewhere.
> >
> >
> > It's not personal, it's business! No one is going to buy your product just cause you tried really really hard, or did it half assed, they will buy the product because it offers the best value, or meets a special need that can't be done otherwise. Personally, I think it's a cool boat, but doesn't meet those requirements.
> ...



At 25' long what driveway are you talking about? I respect the designer, but I would never buy a skiff for even 12K as a start-up company who needs all that cash up front just to build one. Who knows if they would even be around in a year? 

IMO, if you are going to try to sell a new skiff to customers the least you can do is have a finished one!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Okay... I am sure everyone here is responding to the price of this boat on a business level and not personal. I really don't care either way... Maybe we all secretly were hoping this boat would be 12k so that we could have one parked in our driveways right now.


No considering the size of the motor on the demo unit I expected it to be maybe 60k on the high side.

On a side note as a new boat builder yourself I would think you would appreciate how someone could price themselves out of a market (ie you aren't asking for 30k for your skiff). Also as a new builder, or even an established one, posting on a site like this can be great, or devistating to a business. Not trying to be a jerk at all, but sarcastic comments can quickly leave a bad taste in potential customers mouths, and few sites get as much small boat customer traffic in this area as this one. Word of mouth is a powerful thing in both directions, which is why most builders either don't post, or are very professional when they do.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Everything firecat said was right, and the only people that would but a 135,000 dollar flats boat are cancelled out bc it wont fit on the front of their sportfish..


----------



## chris_rosende (Dec 13, 2010)

> > Okay...  I am sure everyone here is responding to the price of this boat on a business level and not personal.   I really don't care either way... Maybe we all secretly were hoping this boat would be 12k so that we could have one parked in our driveways right now.
> 
> 
> No considering the size of the motor on the demo unit I expected it to be maybe 60k on the high side.
> ...


If you were left with a bad taste in your mouth by my comments then sorry. I wasn't trying to upset you. I feel like I should be able to post how I feel (boat builder or not) and not have other members of a forum semi-threaten me by telling me how powerful "word of mouth" is. I fully understand how powerful it is. If anyone is a potential client of mine, then they would realize that I am simply trying to stand up for a fellow boat builder, and do the RIGHT thing. Sure I could sit here and say that this guys is crazy for overpricing his boat, but that would make me look even worse. If you want to go around the forum and tell everyone what a jerk I am because you don't like my "sarcastic" remarks, go ahead. My integrity is more important than "fitting in" with some guys in a forum that I have never met. I think my future customers would appreciate that more than just simply agreeing with what everyone else has to say. I don't want to make enemies Firecat, you misunderstood the tone in my last post. Try reading it with a smile on your face rather than taking offense to it. Have a nice day....  

If this sounded overly aggressive, I am sorry again. I seriously type meaner than I am.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't care how long it is, how shallow is floats, how many gph it burns or how much it costs. Will it catch more fish?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Will it catch more fish?


_Man, do I have a lure for you!!_


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I don't care how long it is, how shallow is floats, how many gph it burns or how much it costs. Will it catch more fish?


    it'll catch as many as any "skiff"
-its a  $135K RISK for the builder and client PERIOD !!! -i wish them well, but like anything else it needs to be tested !!!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

This boat is not made for guides or to go on a sportfish. This boat is not made for the people on this forum either. This boat is made for the very, very well to-do that hire their own full time guides. The guides don't buy the boats. The owners do. This boat will be used for travel while sitting inside the owners yacht. When the owner wants to take a buddy or two fishing off some exotic island. It will be easily done. This boat will be 1 of many boats that may sit at one of the seasonal homes of an owner that will hire a guide or two by the season to be at his beck and call for fishing. 

Everyone whined about a $65,000 Chittum, but they are still business and selling boats. At least I have not heard anything different as of late.

Think out of your income brackets people.

just my half cent


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> If you were left with a bad taste in your mouth by my comments then sorry. I wasn't trying to upset you. I feel like I should be able to post how I feel (boat builder or not) and not have other members of a forum semi-threaten me by telling me how powerful "word of mouth" is. I fully understand how powerful it is. If anyone is a potential client of mine, then they would realize that I am simply trying to stand up for a fellow boat builder, and do the RIGHT thing. Sure I could sit here and say that this guys is crazy for overpricing his boat, but that would make me look even worse. If you want to go around the forum and tell everyone what a jerk I am because you don't like my "sarcastic" remarks, go ahead. My integrity is more important than "fitting in" with some guys in a forum that I have never met. I think my future customers would appreciate that more than just simply agreeing with what everyone else has to say. I don't want to make enemies Firecat, you misunderstood the tone in my last post. Try reading it with a smile on your face rather than taking offense to it. Have a nice day....
> 
> If this sounded overly aggressive, I am sorry again. I seriously type meaner than I am.


Not left with a bad taste in my mouth, or upset, and not tryint to threaten you. I am trying to warn you, while it sounds all nice and happy to think a company will be judged on it's merrits and whatever, that's simply not how the world works most often. Problem is emotion doesn't come through very well in type so many things can be taken in different ways. Personal integrity is a great thing, but it doesn't automatically transform into business integrity and most customers once turned off will not be easily swayed. I'm just trying to look out for you here man. 
You want to post, more power to you, you want to be a nice guy or a jerk, it's your right, but be cautious from a business perspective and not a personal one. My advise would be to make a totally seperate screen name, this way you can write whatever you want without effecting the business at all. (if you really pay attention you can see several other builders on this site already do that )



> Think out of your income brackets people.


Beavis, I did work on millionaire's row down south for years when I was a bit younger doing side jobs and I've never heard of anyone who employeed just a full time guide, only captains and crews for there yatchs like JM. Outside of that I don't think I've seen many personal yatchs that could fit a 25ft boat on the bow, and the ones that I've seen that could have would need to be parked way offshore, in other words way to far for a dedicated flats boat to travel safely across open water. 
I think it they built some less fancy models (no ballast or tiolet...) first to build a reputation and following then maybe the $135k later on might be less shocking. But I agree with BN and Tide, it's untested, and a customer, rich or not, isn't likely to buy one without being able to see it perform or know it's reliability.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beavis is right. I have 4 friends in the WPB to FTL area that employ guides. These guides are paid monthly from the boat owners and on a days notice they are too take out the owner or owners guests. Only one of these guides maintains the owners boat. Three of them have hired an independent mechanic to maintain the boat. These boats are sub 30' and are parked on hoists next to the 100' yachts that have their own crew.

This is an interesting concept and I wish them and all boat builders well. There is no doubt boat building is feast or famine.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I grew up and lived down there for 30 years.  I did not work around the yachts much but had a few friends that did including one acquaintance on one of JM's Gallant Lady's.  There were plenty of boats that were parked at the Marriot, Pier 66, Bahia Mar, and the Hall of Fame marina that could put a 25 foot boat on the front deck, the rear deck, and some even  inside. There were a few that had the whole open transom with the 42 Sea Ray in the back. There were quite a few with helipads. So I am going to have to disagree with you there. But Fort Lauderdale and Miami are only a small piece of the yachts and this is all that is needed to sell a few.  The cost of this boat is nothing for those people. Tested, proven, or not. If it fits what the owner wants or is recommended to him, then it will work. The designer obviously put the time, money, and effort into the R&D that the real boat actually performs as hoped in theory.

Now if he goes and builds it like crap, he will obviously fall on his face.

In terms of guides, yes these people do employ guides. I am pretty sure Jack Nicklaus, the pro golfer, had one for example. I only know this because I had another Keys guide tell me about guides he knows who are hired like this.

This is the edit that was added. Though the economy is the tank for a good amount of people. The very rich are not being hurt much at all from some of the stuff I have read. For the most part, they are smart with their money and have the strategies employed to avoid little if any damage from this economic downturn.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

[derail]
Ok, who hacked RJ's account. That post was lucid, thoughtful, polite, and contains merit... That's not the RJ we know! ;D

Nice to see you posting, hope your back for a little R&R from playing with your feet in the sand
[/derail]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Beavis you are exactly right.  To those that have that kind of money they do not buy things like Joe Sixpack.  They buy the boat and hire a guide to staff it and it becomes a business expense so the boat is depreciable and a tax benefit to the owner.  After six or nine years they have fully exhausted the benefit and replace the "now" burden with another benefit.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I guess I've just never met or heard of anyone. I've met Captains that were on a standard retainer so the client could use them anytime, but they ran there own boats, and they weren't dinks, they were 35ft or bigger. Still though even if someone did put this on a yatch so they could use it, it's not like a waterman, it's not designed, and most likely not safe, to run in open waters where a yatch would be stagged. It's made for a very specific type of fishing, in a very specific type of area, with very specific conditions.....

I guess only time will tell.....

Ok here's me being a jerk 
"Hey, can we get a betting pool section on this forum so we can take odds on all the new companies that try to break into the market...."


----------



## chris_rosende (Dec 13, 2010)

> > If you were left with a bad taste in your mouth by my comments then sorry.  I wasn't trying to upset you.  I feel like I should be able to post how I feel (boat builder or not) and not have other members of a forum semi-threaten me by telling me how powerful "word of mouth" is.  I fully understand how powerful it is.  If anyone is a potential client of mine, then they would realize that I am simply trying to stand up for a fellow boat builder, and do the RIGHT thing.  Sure I could sit here and say that this guys is crazy for overpricing his boat, but that would make me look even worse.  If you want to go around the forum and tell everyone what a jerk I am because you don't like my "sarcastic" remarks, go ahead.  My integrity is more important than "fitting in" with some guys in a forum that I have never met.  I think my future customers would appreciate that more than just simply agreeing with what everyone else has to say.  I don't want to make enemies Firecat, you misunderstood the tone in my last post.  Try reading it with a smile on your face rather than taking offense to it.  Have a nice day....
> >
> > If this sounded overly aggressive, I am sorry again.  I seriously type meaner than I am.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your advice. I will consider that. NO HARD FEELINGS! If youre ever in tampa, look me up and lets go fishing. Cool?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll meet you at the fort when my boats done, we'll put together a mini rally of our own.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Can't we all just get along [smiley=chill-pill.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Somebody needs to tally up the costs of the included features...
don't look at me, I'm busy doing my taxes...

:'(


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

I feel so un lucky to be the 60th post and 2,000 views and NO I havent read all the entire posts. Why read them! Lets move on and leave the $135,000 skiff    which we all are not going to buy. They dont even care what we say. Lets move on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

> I feel so un lucky to be the 60th post and 2,000 views and NO I havent read all the entire posts. Why read them! Lets move on and leave the $135,000 skiff    which we all are not going to buy. They dont even care what we say. Lets move on.



This skiff was posted in the Commercial Section by the builder of the skiff about a month ago. He wanted feedback on the skiff as well as his website. That was before many features of the site were up including the *PRICE* of this skiff.


----------



## JESUS_ROMERO (Dec 19, 2010)

This skiff was posted in the Commercial Section by the builder of the skiff about a month ago. He wanted feedback on the skiff as well as his website. That was before many features of the site were up including the PRICE of this skiff.

********* Understood but back in the days when this forum was created it was for microskiffs or is that out the door. Builders can now post any footage and hp and still consider it a MICROSKIFF. Let the builders find another place to post their High HP motors and boats over 18ft long. Again I thought this was for Microskiffs and MORE monitoring should be made. Let the gates of the West be open.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

can you fish with yoyos on that skiff?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> [derail]
> Ok, who hacked RJ's account. That post was lucid, thoughtful, polite, and contains merit... That's not the RJ we know!  ;D
> 
> Nice to see you posting, hope your back for a little R&R from playing with your feet in the sand
> [/derail]



[smiley=bs.gif]   [smiley=stfu.gif],
is that better?


----------

